# Curing with smoked sea salt



## tastysmoke (Apr 23, 2012)

If I wanted to make a "gravlax" style salmon with smoked sea salt, would it impart any of the smoked flavor on the fish?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2012)

smoke, morning..... never tried using smoked salt for gravlax.... I think it would impart a very mild smoke flavor...  should be VERY good...

take pics and let us know what happened with the flavor profile....   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2012)

tastysmoke said:


> If I wanted to make a "gravlax" style salmon with smoked sea salt, would it impart any of the smoked flavor on the fish?


 I can't see why it wouldn't. Smoke on salt is just particles of smoke on the salt's surface. When the salt dissolves the smoke particles will be transfered to the Salmon. I agree it will most likely be a mild smoke flavor...JJ


----------



## tastysmoke (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok. First I have to buy the smoked salt, which can be expensive, so I wanted to ask first. If I decide to try it with smoked salt, I'll post photos.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2012)

Caution my friend...Many Spice companies flavor their salt with smoke powder or smoke oil. These range in the $6-$13 a pound. You can make your own or these guys have the Real Deal actual Smoked salt for $10 a Lb with free shipping. Have fun...JJ

BTW: Look over the sight, they have a few different types and flavors of smoked salt.

http://www.saltworks.us/shop/product.asp?idProduct=968


----------



## tastysmoke (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tip.  I know a spice shop where I can get the real deal, but it's more expensive than $10/lb. They have alder and hickory.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2012)

smoke, try making your own....  others here have smoked salt....   Get some sea salt in the size crystal you want and put it in an aluminum pan in the smoker... In a few hours you will have $10-$20 $$$/lb salt....  Good luck..... take pics....  Dave


----------



## custom99 (Apr 24, 2012)

I make my salt with coarse sea salt. It is easier to work with when smoking it. I pour in on a splatter screen and smoke it for about 8-10 hours. After i am done I put it in a little electric grinder and grind it into a smaller crystal. My experience with finer salt is that I lose a lot of salt thru the screen even though it is a super fine mesh screen.


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 24, 2012)

I've smoked coarse sea salt with no problems. The first time I did it on a paper plate and kept stirring it, but the spatter screen works well too. I then grind it to the coarseness I want. Works great with dehydrated and ground jalapenos!


----------



## tastysmoke (Apr 25, 2012)

If I had a place for a smoker I'd do that, but I don't.  I'm working on getting a friend to let me use their yard, and if that ever works out, I might try my own salt.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2012)

tastysmoke said:


> If I had a place for a smoker I'd do that, but I don't.  I'm working on getting a friend to let me use their yard, and if that ever works out, I might try my own salt.


TS, morning.... If you had one of Todd's Amazing Smoke Generators, and a cardboard box, you could smoke salt, cheese, nuts......  anything that cold smokes is fair game.....  

If you added a chimney to it, you could place the box and stuff on the stove top, turn on the exhaust fan and smoke in the kitchen....(as long as your exhaust fan is NOT the recirc type) 

Or like chefs do on TV...  metal pan and lid..... wood chips... on a stove top burner.....  or in the BBQ....


----------



## tastysmoke (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeh I wanna get one of those, as long as I can convince my friend to use the yard.  I don't think I could get away with using the community grills here for the whole day.  My exhaust is recirculating.


----------

